# fs. all gold 72 spoke 13's daytons



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

for sale 72 spoke 13's all gold daytons $1650 FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


























rimz only.....and non dayton spinner
Pm me with any question..located in houston tx


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 8 2011, 03:37 PM~20293554
> *for sale 72 spoke 13's all gold daytons $1650
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 8 2011, 04:37 PM~20293554
> *for sale 72 spoke 13's all gold daytons $1650
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I thought that 1st pic was a model car..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 8 2011, 05:03 PM~20293676
> *Ha! I thought that 1st pic was a model car..
> *


lol na its real


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Sick azz car homie and dope azz rims! Pm to ya


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 8 2011, 04:03 PM~20293676
> *Ha! I thought that 1st pic was a model car..
> *


either that or its photo shoped nice ride tho


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Pm u. Lmk ASAP I got paypal.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

jump on this carnal :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i want to come see the gold DANKS or bring them by the house ill be in garage all weekend. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

just to let everyone know...rims r in my storage...will be getting to them this weekend and taking more pics like u all requested.....they should be up on Monday....thanks for looking


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2011, 04:35 PM~20299187
> *just to let everyone know...rims r in my storage...will be getting to them this weekend and taking more pics like u all requested.....they should be up on Monday....thanks for looking
> *


 :uh: :uh: :loco:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 9 2011, 04:35 PM~20299187
> *just to let everyone know...rims r in my storage...will be getting to them this weekend and taking more pics like u all requested.....they should be up on Monday....thanks for looking
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Doesn't get better than that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finance me :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 11 2011, 03:38 PM~20312310
> *finance me  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2011, 02:46 PM~20312373
> *:biggrin:
> *


lets work a deal on some polishing work....


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

gold is blinding :worship:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I NEED ANOTHER SET! :biggrin: :biggrin:
OR IF YA KNOW WHERE JUST 2 MINT ONES ARE?


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

put them on the 61 :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88 monte_@Apr 12 2011, 11:38 AM~20319471
> *put them on the 61 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no no no. they need to go on my regal.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2011, 01:16 PM~20320187
> *no no no. they need to go on my regal.
> *


$$$$$$??????


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 12 2011, 02:16 PM~20320187
> *no no no. they need to go on my regal.
> *


Mayne your regal would look sick :barf:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HERES MINE WITH THE SAME AND V'S!!!
GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE HOMIE!!!
































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks good bro


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 11 2011, 03:45 PM~20312760
> *
> *


can u pm more pics......


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:0 :sprint:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

guess nobody likes to roll on all gold daytons


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave: I do!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 14 2011, 12:49 AM~20335550
> *:0  :sprint:
> *



don't you got enough?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:dunno: going once ........going twice.................... :biggrin:


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

get them or you will regret it


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttmft for some all golds


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Ttt :happysad:


----------



## MrBowtie (Apr 22, 2010)

How do the knock offs look?


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

All gold must be played out :dunno:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:biggrin: i love gold :wow:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Apr 17 2011, 05:08 PM~20359562
> *:biggrin: i love gold :wow:
> *



:uh: 














:happysad:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn good Deal G/L on sale


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

T T T


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

wheels might be staying in the club, sale pending


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

Forgot to mention that the wheels are sold, thank you come again


----------

